

NASA Telescopes Set Limits on Spacetime Quantum “Foam” - ozdave
http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/chandra/nasa-telescopes-set-limits-on-spacetime-quantum-foam.html

======
Splendor
The “foaminess” of spacetime is a new concept to me. Thanks for sharing!

